# Advanced Machine Lathe Operation - Rudy Kouhoupt



## ديدين (17 يوليو 2010)

Advanced Machine Lathe Operation - Rudy Kouhoupt 







Rudy's back with two hours worth of excellent advanced techniques for achieving a very high degree of accuracy while boring, turning, facing, threading, milling or grinding on your lathe. Rudy discusses lathe cutting tools in depth and then describes how each would be ground properly for optimum metal cutting. Also included are plans to build a grinding table that will increase your accuracy when grinding your lathe tools. (1 hour, 45 minutes) 

http://rapidshare.com/files/375456288/Advanced_Machine_Lathe_Operation.part01.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/375525980/Advanced_Machine_Lathe_Operation.part02.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/375709828/Advanced_Machine_Lathe_Operation.part03.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/375758357/Advanced_Machine_Lathe_Operation.part04.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/375808483/Advanced_Machine_Lathe_Operation.part05.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/375861939/Advanced_Machine_Lathe_Operation.part06.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/375971238/Advanced_Machine_Lathe_Operation.part07.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/376462111/Advanced_Machine_Lathe_Operation.part08.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/376523417/Advanced_Machine_Lathe_Operation.part09.rar.html


----------

